# Turkey Troubles



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

Where to start..... With the good news I suppose. So I have found a good area chock full of turkey with lots of gobblers to be heard. Just this morning I got into them quick, I had 3 or more gobbling for me and even heard some drumming. Being the newbie I am I first thought it was somebody shutting a car door some where in the canyon. 

Any Idea how close you have to be to hear them drum?

I sat there on the ridge trying to figure out what to do while the closest gobbler circled back on me. He hung up and wouldn't come any closer, So I got off the ridge and into a drainage to circle back around him.

Now for the bad news and the start of my turkey trouble. 

While sneaking along the stream I saw a large turkey about 20 yards away walk across the trail, over the stream, and up the next hill. This bird had a red colored head but in the short seconds I saw it I saw no beard. I could not be sure if this was my gobbler because I had heard hen yelping from the direction it went. I froze up..... I had a perfect shot but was this a tom or a hen?

I quickly planted my self and called and called to no avail. This bird had not seen me I was sure of it so I stalked up the hillside on a nearby trail. A few minutes up the trail I had my second and last encounter with this bird. I quietly walked on this trail in some short but thick brush when I saw a flash of red. I had surprised the bird and gotten within 5 yards but still was not sure if it was a tom or not. I had a few seconds where I could have shot a clean shot on the neck but once again froze up....

I was not sure, and would not be until after the tom jumped up and flew away, showing me his fan the whole way back down the canyon :evil: 

So my question is this, If I don't see a fan and cant see a beard how can I be sure?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A fan tail does not make it a legal bird. It HAS to have a beard to be legal. You were right to let it go.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

Im still left wondering though.... its not that there was no beard. But that I never got a clear view to see if there was one. 

I had plenty of time to look at the head and neck though.... bright red head no feathers to speak of the strange thing is that the "dewlap" (or whatever you call that stretched neck portion) was white. Everything I have heard or seen says that spot is supposed to be red as well.....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You did the right thing. In fact I am kind of leaning toward it being a hen. If the bird was a little back lit a hen's head can look red. If you are not certain it is always best not take the shot. As Bears Butt said, a fan..especially while in flight...tells you absolutely nothing. Now, where was it exactly you were seeing these birds, I could go up there and take a look and let you know if they are Toms or not.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

I could tell yah, but id have to kill yah.... :lol:

I still wouldnt have taken the shot unless I was 100%. But that head was as red as a tomato no backlighting required


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'm thinking jake with that tomato head, but you still did the right thing. Good things come to those that wait!


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

GAH!! So close this morning again! I had a flock not 20 yards away and I blew it again  

So here is what I learned today..... even the hens have a red head and I now know how to tell the difference between a flying hen and a flying tom


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Stickbow said:


> GAH!! So close this morning again! I had a flock not 20 yards away and I blew it again
> 
> So here is what I learned today..... even the hens have a red head and I now know how to tell *the difference between a flying hen and a flying tom*


How? I have flushed them before and would really like to know how to tell what's what in the air.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

Its all in the tail feather colors, black with white tips for the hens and the males have a more brown color through out the tail with the barring and the light feather tips. Also the tail size and length is noticeably longer in the males.

Once you see the two together mid air its a little easier to tell the difference.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its all moot though isnt it?

Male, female... a legal turkey is one with a beard. A tom that froze his beard off isnt legal under the regulations. From the DWR Proc:

"Your turkey permit allows you to take one
*bearded turkey* within the area and during the
season specified on your permit. _*Most*_ mature male
turkeys have a beard, and about 20 percent of
mature female turkeys have one too. Please see page
23 to learn what a beard looks like and where it's
located on a turkey."

Note the "most" mature male turkeys comment... that means a few may NOT have a beard. Dont pull that trigger until you know its a legal bird.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Stickbow said:


> Its all in the tail feather colors, black with white tips for the hens and the males have a more brown color through out the tail with the barring and the light feather tips. Also the tail size and length is noticeably longer in the males.
> 
> Once you see the two together mid air its a little easier to tell the difference.


Stickbow...be VERY VERY careful shooting birds in flight based upon what you just said. Believe me, I've seem plenty of birds in flight and it is just not as simple as you are saying. My advise, take it or leave it...never shoot a bird in flight unless you have made a* positive ID* while it was on the ground and you can track the exact bird until the time you pull the trigger


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't take a shot on a flying turkey. Like you said it has to have a beard and I'm taking no chances. Plus I really do not have the confidence for a shot like that anyway it would be too easy to just wound the bird and not properly take it down.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

This is where those whammy 3.5" shells that I like so much would come in to play!! They hit hard!! I've taken 2 birds out of the air with them.


----------

